# Pedigree help?



## LokiTheLady (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi there! I just got my new puppy, and wanted to look at mommy and daddy's dam and sire. I've looked on pedigreedatabase.com, but have had luck. I tried the AKC site, but no luck as well. Is there anywhere else I could look? 

Sires name is DER GROSZEN KONIG 

And dam is MAGDELEIN VOM SCHWERTZ

Thanks guys!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What registry are they registered with? Do you have a copy if the pedigree?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I looked them up on AKC. Sire is black and silver, and born in 2009. Dam is black and tan, and born in 2011.


----------



## LokiTheLady (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you very much! I appreciate it!


----------

